# James Gourmet Coffee.



## kkilnan (May 6, 2015)

Has anyone tried James Gourmet coffee, if so, are they any good?

they are based in ross on wye.


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Used to use them a lot - just up the road from me. Keep meaning to try some more from them. Had a small espress lesson/ demo from one of their roasters years ago and will always remember it - it was my 'ahhh so thats what all the fuss is about' moment.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Excellent.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I had a couple of great espressos made with beans from James at Mt Zion in St Ives, where it was featuring as a welcome guest.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

One of the best roasters of filters in the UK. Never had an under developed filter from them, which is not the case with all speciality roasters. I've always found them a little roasty on espresso, but many on here like that sort of thing.

JP


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/rwanda-buf-nyarusiza-remera-naturals-filter-roast/

Looking forward to these arriving!


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

I beat you to it Jez.

In espresso I found stacks of sweetness, and juicy tangerine acidity. Best around 1:2.1 for me. Lovely apricot/peach flavours in milk.

I didn't get round to trying it brewed... I just poured it all into the hopper and drank the lot of it before I could get a chance 

I'll be going back to JG again!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Split Shot said:


> I beat you to it Jez.
> 
> In espresso I found stacks of sweetness, and juicy tangerine acidity. Best around 1:2.1 for me. Lovely apricot/peach flavours in milk.
> 
> ...


Sounds great for Espresso.I'll be Aeropressing, but still expecting great things! Hoping they'll arrive just in time for Easter.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Used them a couple of times. Better suited to people nearer the dark side, I think. Thanks for the reminder, I'll order.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I was drinking their Espresso Formula 6 blend last month as a base for milky drinks, which was excellent.

"medium" roast and 20% Guji natural which really added an extra dimension.

Not so good as straight espresso - nothing wrong with it but I have had things that I have enjoyed more.


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

Interesting comments above.

For a bean described as "filter roast" I found the Rwandan BUF was nicely developed coffee for espresso which is mentioned on the website too. Indeed, expecting a lighter roast, I pulled my first shots quite long and ground very fine as an opening gambit. But, there was a bit of black tea astringency (which isn't my thing) and solved this by going back to a more Normale espresso recipe.

Its nicer, to my taste, as a Normale espresso (its really very sweet!) and is lovely in milk - in fact, possibly at its best in milk.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Recently I have had their naturally processed Rwandan and a washed Ethiopian Yirgacheffe. Both were extremely aromatic and flavourful and easy to brew. I strongly recommend them.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

I just took a trip to James' Gourmet Coffee HQ and met Peter and the team. I turned up out of the blue just to pick up a couple roasts and was greeted by the team and taken into their coffee demo room. I was treated like royalty despite only spending about £10 and welcomed back whenever I wanted.

The facilities they had were second to none with 4 ek43 grinders set up, including a special edition shortened version, just for starters. I strongly recommend this place and the coffee was phenomenal.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

My first purchase from them was the Rwanda BUF Nyarusiza & Remera Naturals One Roast.

I am enjoying it and find it quite a forgiving coffee to work with.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

MSM said:


> My first purchase from them was the Rwanda BUF Nyarusiza & Remera Naturals One Roast.
> 
> I am enjoying it and find it quite a forgiving coffee to work with.


That was my first coffee from them & I was blown away. Staggeringly good value for money. I have now just ordered the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe & decaf. Very impressed with James.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Do you need a trade account to order from these folks?

When I select 'order online' I don't see any prices, only bean options. When I press 'log in' there isn't an option to make an account.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Rom said:


> Do you need a trade account to order from these folks?
> 
> When I select 'order online' I don't see any prices, only bean options. When I press 'log in' there isn't an option to make an account.


Sounds like you've ended up on the trade site, try:

http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/shop-online/


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Whoops, cheers


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Had to order a bag of these. They sound fantastic:

http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/kenya-igutha-ab/


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Good grief, they really are fantastic! First brew this morning & it's an absolute knockout coffee!


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Just recently received some of their Formula 6 blend, very dark roast imo. Need to dial it in properly over the weekend and see how it goes.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm really enjoying this washed Ethiopian this afternoon: http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/decaffeinated-ethiopian-shakisso-farm-filter-roast/

Its so so so sweet like someone has added honey to it behind my back. I get sweet and clean flavours of honey, apricot, lemon and biscuit. So good!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/ethiopian-yirgacheffe-beloya-filter-roast-250g/

Decided to order some of these. Anybody else tried them? They sound great.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jez H said:


> http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/ethiopian-yirgacheffe-beloya-filter-roast-250g/
> 
> Decided to order some of these. Anybody else tried them? They sound great.


Enjoying some Colombia Las Galeras at the moment.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Enjoying some Colombia Las Galeras at the moment.


Had that from them last time. Sooo good & excellent value for money.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Really rate JG


----------



## CoffeeRat (May 15, 2014)

Winter Hoard roasted as omni. http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/winter-hoard-2017-espresso/

Bright espresso. Sounds great!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Anybody tried these yet?

http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/ethiopian-sasaba-natural-light-roast/

just popped my morder in.


----------

